# TTS STR 8S from Slovakia ...



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

After 6 month wait, today I received my love car ...















































Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Congrats!
Can't wait to see more pictures once the car is unwrapped! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks very much. Unwrapped about a few days ...






































Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## maTTQ (Feb 4, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

Beautiful Car! Is that Ibis or Glacier? Please post lots of interior shots too.


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

Classic Ibis, for me the best ...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

Hello,
I am looking for some springs for my TTS with magnetic ride. Your opinion? I like talk discussion with somebody who had springs on magnetc ride, best older tts or ttrs. 
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

cila said:


> Hello,
> I am looking for some springs for my TTS with magnetic ride. Your opinion? I like talk discussion with somebody who had springs on magnetc ride, best older tts or ttrs.
> Thanks for your advice.


MSS KITS for sure... Check them out!


Daily: 2013 A4 allroad prestige/sport - glacier white/black - modified to be a "wide-body s-line A4 Avant" #audiavantprojectusa 

Track: 2013 TT-RS - Suzuka/Black - Tech/Alu-optics/SportExhst


----------



## bbbobbb (Feb 4, 2007)

Excellent pictures, thank you. :thumbup: What color is the interior? The seats look great. What color also is the carpet? It looks like dark grey.


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

Black leather, anthracid allcantara, grey needlework.


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

TroySico said:


> MSS KITS for sure... Check them out!
> 
> 
> Yes, MSS Kits Look great.
> I wrote on English branch JKM but till today any answer. I hope that I will have their soon...


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Sigh.. I wanted this car in a manual so badly.


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Nin Din Din (Dec 11, 2012)

Very nice car; it looks super! I'll just bet you will enjoy the push in performance too!


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

wow. looks great. starting to like the MK3 the more I see it. Specially the frontend. That interior is awesome as well, specially the screen.


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Why "MORISSPORT". ?

http://www.moris.sk/akcie/


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

Its family company. These people love cars ...


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

OK.


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

Because facory engine space view not my concept I prepare some change ...





































Continue next week ...


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

Not finish yet ...


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

Little progres but not finish yet ..


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

Prepare to change front grill from TT to TTS ...


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

cila said:


> Prepare to change front grill from TT to TTS ...


You mean the other way around, right.


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

Prepare to paint ... (chemical proces dispose of chrome).


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

cila said:


>


Very Nice.


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

cila said:


> Prepare to paint ... (chemical proces dispose of chrome).


What chemical is that? I want to black out my front emblem as well:thumbup:


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

I try prepare simple instructions about couple days but on your own risk. Its a little bit dangerous ... You must do on open area (fumes and temperature). Basic knowledge about chemicals you must need...


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Beautiful car Cila!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

Finish a far away ...


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I thought a before and after comparison side would show your hard work paid off....very clean and major attention to detail.......





cila said:


>


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

Is efficiency mode only available in European TTS models?


----------



## adolfitoVR6 (Mar 18, 2006)

hello, nice work you are doing on the tt, a love the black grille, you have a part # 

thanks :wave:


----------



## enkil (Nov 3, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice work man! Any update?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Bump!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

adolfitoVR6 said:


> hello, nice work you are doing on the tt, a love the black grille, you have a part #
> 
> thanks :wave:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Cila,

Nice to know you're doing some nice stuff on your TT-S! Did you just got the Akropovic tips for your car or the whole catback (and maybe down pipe)? Which brand is the swaybar shown in the picture? As well what's inside the box from Skoda?

Keep the good work man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Any new engine bay pics? I would love to see the final paint work released to your car.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

In winter I prepare items to work in spring. In winter I have free time 

What you mean swaybar?

Comentary Pictures up:
1.picture - rear difuzor
2.-3. picture - sidelong grid
4. picture - front mask
All items (some parts) in black color painted. 
Today I received leather shield speedo:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Great work so far, congrats! 

Regarding to what I thought it was a sway bar, I saw your latest pictures in my cellphone and thought that the "front mask/lip" was a sway bar. LOL

A sway bar is a suspension element that goes on the front and the rear axles. A front mask/lip doesn't have to do anything with a swaybar, my mistake. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adolfitoVR6 (Mar 18, 2006)

thanks a lot, can´t wait to see mounted


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

adolfitoVR6 said:


> ... can´t wait to see mounted


+1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

I changed for gray fiber. For me the better ...


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

cila said:


> I changed for gray fiber. For me the better ...


Yep, looks much better.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah Cila, it looks amazing with the gray stitches! And it's going to match with the rest of the gray stitches details in the interior of your car; that was a good pick!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

I resolved problem with label Airbag on right sunvisor co-driver. I ordered english version ride ...


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

Rear diffuser is painted to piano black ...


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Amazing progress Cila!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice work Cila 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

How hard was the install?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

Very simple. You must use some tools. I put some photo a few days.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice cila. Where did you get the leather "shield speedo?" Direct from Audi? That's the one item from the Launch Edition I wish I had on my TTS. Yes, please do post some more photo's of the installation.


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome thank you for that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

cila said:


>


Thanks very much. Looks like the Audi/VW radio removal tools. Do you have a source for the leather instrument cluster cover or did you get it trimmed yourself?


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

bump 



Huey52 said:


> Thanks very much. Looks like the Audi/VW radio removal tools. Do you have a source for the leather instrument cluster cover or did you get it trimmed yourself?


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

Sometimes I have problem understand. Try to write a little bit simple. What does cluster cover mean?


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

That piece posted above in blue, it is the sun cover to the gauges.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cila said:


> Sometimes I have problem understand. Try to write a little bit simple. What does cluster cover mean?


The cluster are the indicators (the odometer, speedometer, gas and temperature gauges plus the digital display) I this case your cluster is a digital one and it's called "virtual cockpit"; so the cluster cover is the cover that goes above the virtual cockpit. Is the leather piece with gray stitches that you swapped.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

"Leather shield speedo" as you called it.

The leather cover now with grey stitches.

Did you get the cover already in leather, if so from Audi and part number please, or did you have it covered yourself?

Thanks.



cila said:


> Sometimes I have problem understand. Try to write a little bit simple. What does cluster cover mean?


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

I bought its as new genuine part via my dealer. Part number with grey fiber:


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

Just a heads up if anyone is interested Osir has a carbon fiber version as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cila said:


> I bought its as new genuine part via my dealer. Part number with grey fiber:


:thumbup: :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

aaronz said:


> Just a heads up if anyone is interested Osir has a carbon fiber version as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're right man! I've seen that and I love the look of the Osir's rear retractable spoiler as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks very much!!



cila said:


> I bought its as new genuine part via my dealer. Part number with grey fiber:


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

aaronz said:


> Just a heads up if anyone is interested Osir has a carbon fiber version as well.
> 
> My opinion that carbon will be reflex from front glass.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, a matte black dashboard is best to absorb light and cut glare. It's like black greasepaint under a football receiver's eyes. 

I apply a very sparing coat of 303 Aerospace to the dashboard to protect it from UV fading (no sheen from same if light coat).




cila said:


> aaronz said:
> 
> 
> > Just a heads up if anyone is interested Osir has a carbon fiber version as well.
> ...


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

Not finish yet ...


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Love the look of the Akropovic carbon fiber exhaust tips! Are the grill and front bumper's lip painted black or are they made out of carbon fiber? I can't really appreciate that detail in my cellphone! LOL

Thanks!


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

Front mask is original black painted from factory. A little bit problem were with front grid. Now is in painted with black plastidip. If you look thru front grill all is black. Are some diferent details betwen europen and US accessories. This front mask is for USA without plate for sign. I must see tomorrow to ETKA how resolve it. Rear down difuzer is painted all to piano black, too.


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

cila said:


>


Weimaraner, Cool.


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

Another brick in the mask ...


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

I am looking for some nice 20" wheels. Today I tried change my 19" for 20". Bad ET not allow it ...


----------

